# Tender Quick in Canada



## makeminemeat (Oct 28, 2010)

Can anyone tell me a substitute for TQ that I can get in Canada (Ontario)? Morton does not sell it here, and online ordering adds way to much to the cost.


----------



## native (Oct 28, 2010)

MakeMineMeat said:


> Can anyone tell me a substitute for TQ that I can get in Canada (Ontario)? Morton does not sell it here, and online ordering adds way to much to the cost.


I found this link that may help: http://www.windsorsalt.com/recipes/meat_curing.html.htm

Apparently Windor sells Tender Quick in Canada


----------



## ak1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Most places that sell Windsor salt will be able to order Tenderquick for you.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here in central Maryland, I have trouble finding Morton's Tenderquick in the normal grocery stores.  I have to go out into the country to a place called Southern States, which is a store that caters to farmers and horsemen. 

Perhaps you could look for a similar type of store in your area.


----------



## makeminemeat (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I have spoken to Windsor and Morton, and they say they do not have retailers in Canada.

Online store only. About $26 for a package before the Canadian government tacks on it's share.

Called my aunt in Florida and two packages are on their way because I am so adorable. Imagine, 56 years old and this adorable.

Thanks again for the info, this forum is very helpful.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well there Mr. MMM it sounds like you are ready and need a EXCHANGE Now this one won't come with Bobby Flay but it will have some tenderquick. So if I was you I would make another thread asking for an exchange with someone that can get you some tenderquick and you send them something good too. Maybe a moose or something. Heck if you'll sent me a moose and get some tenderquick from somewhere.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would not give up looking locally -- and would not rely on the Morton product locator.  I just tried it for my zip code.  It did not give me the SS coop I mentioned where I just bought some.  It did tell me to go to Wegman's and Weis, neither of which would help you since I doubt that they are in Canada.


----------



## makeminemeat (Oct 30, 2010)

Actually, I spoke with Morton and Windsor Customer Service and they checked for Canadian outlets. They say no dice.

No big deal. I live on both sides of the border and can pick more up the next time I get down there.

Can't send moose...smoking all I can get.

Thanks folks.


----------



## ericpwb (Nov 5, 2010)

> Actually, I spoke with Morton and Windsor Customer Service and they checked for Canadian outlets. They say no dice.
> 
> No big deal. I live on both sides of the border and can pick more up the next time I get down there.
> 
> ...


I buy Morton Tenderquick all the time at my Co-op here in Regina, SK

I know that I can also get it from JB's Sausage Supply also in Regina.

Depending on how bad you want it you may be able to have it shipped from JB's...

Eric


----------



## stircrazy (Nov 6, 2010)

MakeMineMeat said:


> Can anyone tell me a substitute for TQ that I can get in Canada (Ontario)? Morton does not sell it here, and online ordering adds way to much to the cost.


I buy mine at safeway

Steve


----------



## makeminemeat (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I just got a care package shipped from FLA. I spoke to Windsor again and I was mistaken, (first time...ever). They told me the first time that it was not sold in Ontario and my brain just took it from there. Oh well, thanks again, I've got enough to do plenty of pepperoni now.


----------



## phishroy (Nov 24, 2010)

give these guys a call:  http://www.yesgroup.ca/main_site/

 they are a large Canadian distributers and also sell to privet individuals.

they are located north of Toronto .

 ask to speak with gord', he knows his stuff

if they don’t have it in stock he will either let you know where to get it in Canada or tell you the best substitute.


----------



## makeminemeat (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will do just that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2010)

MakeMineMeat said:


> Actually, I spoke with Morton and Windsor Customer Service and they checked for Canadian outlets. They say no dice.
> 
> No big deal. I live on both sides of the border and can pick more up the next time I get down there.
> 
> ...


Yes, but you spoke to them over the phone. Had you gone there in person, and they saw how adorable you were, the results could have been different???

Bear


----------



## makeminemeat (Nov 25, 2010)

Aptly put. I am preparing your Unstuffed beef sticks as we speak. I only hope that I can do them justice. Thanks for the step by step and recognizing my adorable potential. Will let you now how they turn out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2010)

MakeMineMeat said:


> Aptly put. I am preparing your Unstuffed beef sticks as we speak. I only hope that I can do them justice. Thanks for the step by step and recognizing my adorable potential. Will let you now how they turn out.


----------



## makeminemeat (Nov 26, 2010)

I had a hell of a time getting started. It's snowing here and the wind is 45 kph and I could not get the smoker below 160* with the door closed and the lowest setting. I had to turn the gas up and open the door to compensate for the wind and heat. It seems to be working ok now. Two more hours or so.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2010)

MakeMineMeat said:


> I had a hell of a time getting started. It's snowing here and the wind is 45 kph and I could not get the smoker below 160* with the door closed and the lowest setting. I had to turn the gas up and open the door to compensate for the wind and heat. It seems to be working ok now. Two more hours or so.




MMM,

Just as a suggestion, If you can't get your smoker below 160˚, you can do those beef sticks at 160, until the finishing part, but it will be quicker & you won't be able to get as much smoke on them. Or you could get an A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, or some other good working smoke generator. Then dry them good, and put them in the smoker with that, without any heat for a few hours. Then fire up your smoker to go from 160˚ to my finishing process.

Just a thought,

Bear


----------



## makeminemeat (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info. They came out very good. I think more spice is needed for me. I have a smoke generater, and that was my next thought. Smoke for a while before heat.I just came back from the farm where I cut a winters supply of hickory and apple


----------



## triedcobra (Jul 20, 2013)

friesens bigway in rosthern saskatchewan still has it on the shelf


----------



## anniegator (Mar 23, 2016)

an easier way to get curing salt in Canada is to try Butchers & Packers Supplies in Edmonton. They sell F.S Cure in 500g packs for about $5.25/each. They also have an online store www.butchersandpackers.com. there is a minimum shipping cost on orders so make sure you buy enough to make it worth it or you can call them toll free and they will simply add on the cost of postage to your order.  They are also incredibly helpful and will answer almost any question you have and give you ideas and advice on how to get the most out of your meat.


----------



## smoken hot (Jul 24, 2016)

The Co-op Stores sell it in the salt section


----------

